# Using a 3 wood as a driver replacement



## Dannyj1984 (Aug 11, 2016)

My driver has gone off to ping as it needs the head re gluing onto the shaft and some of the shaft had crumbled away according to the guy who was mending it at the club. I was asking about any 3 woods they had second hand and my pro gave me a callaway xr  and said try this off the tees whilst your driver is not in action. I got round 13 holes before the light went and didn't lose one ball! normally lose 2-4 in a round off the tee. Only hit one slightly right all the rest found the fairway. Distance was still nice around 220 I am now considering ditching my driver for a while whilst I get my handicap cards in. My friend has a Cobra fly z which is adjustable fro 13-16 and I saw its available for Â£99. The callaway second hand is Â£70, I would rather buy from my local club than AG or an online retailer so gonna ask if he could possibly source one for a similar price. 

Does anyone else use a 3 wood instead of a driver? sounds quite common even my pro said he used one for a season after turning pro. What reasons did you change? and have you gone back to a driver?

Danny


----------



## PIng (Aug 11, 2016)

I rarely use my driver now. Started using a 3 wood off the tee at my last course, which was quite tight, and now use a mini driver. Nearly as long and easier to hit straight.


----------



## hovis (Aug 11, 2016)

I hit my driver straighter than my 3 wood.   Is that just me?


----------



## Dando (Aug 11, 2016)

I've tried for years to hit a driver consistently but have decided to give up as its costing too many shots a round.
I now use my adams tight lies 2 3 wood off the tee and feel more confident. I hit it about 250/260 but more often than not it's on the short stuff


----------



## JT77 (Aug 11, 2016)

I use my 3 wood when the driver goes off the boil or sometimes because it's the right club from the tee on some holes, it's a great job I have a 3 deep callaway and it's an absolute rocket, definitely worth trying the callaway for a bit whilst the driver is away. 
I like carrying a driver still though as can get a little extra distance that sometimes is handy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 11, 2016)

After today's round my driver will be out of the bag for the next round. 
It was quite windy today & I really struggled with it.


----------



## tsped83 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gave the driver up for good a few months ago and now use the 3w off the tee all the time. Almost as long, so much more accurate and my handicap has fallen from 17 to 13 in that time.

Hit. The. Fairway.


----------



## J55TTC (Aug 11, 2016)

Hovis, That's because your 3 wood is 68.1% Mars bar!


----------



## Face breaker (Aug 11, 2016)

hovis said:



			I hit my driver straighter than my 3 wood.   Is that just me?
		
Click to expand...

YUP!...:thup:

I use my X2hot/3-wood and my 18*/Adams XTDti hybrid off the Tee's and fairways, the driver stays in the locker...

ps, a mate of mine has put an 'Aldila tour stiff' driver shaft in his 'Big Bertha' 3-wood, if you ever get the chance you gotta give it a go...


----------



## Odvan (Aug 11, 2016)

I had a joyful round at Birkdale recently without touching my driver. If I had have, it probably would have been carnage. 

Never lose faith in your driver but chose wisely which holes to play it on. Good misses are still possible but if the swing is pants at that particular time, it'll still go Pete Tonge with any club, regardless.

Personally, it's in the head. If I feel good and picture a swing/shot on the tee it bodes confidence and often works. The club is irrelevant. Commitment to the shot is relevant. 

IMHO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2016)

In the summer with the roll you can get away with a 3 wood. Personally I wouldn't drop mine as it takes a number of holes at my course out of range, even in the summer. However I get the fact that it gives better accuracy for many. It's a balancing act but I only tend to lose maybe one ball per round and usually after a terrible swing that even a three wood would struggle to keep on the course so I'll stick with my driver. That and I'm painfully short and can't afford to give up any more distance


----------



## turkish (Aug 11, 2016)

I think if you're lacking confidence with the driver it can certainly help and I've had some of my best rounds with the 3 wood off the tee.... Just look at henrik stenson he hits his 3 wood a lot more than driver (albeit he bombs it)

That being said I think it can be condition dependant... I've went out in practice rounds trying different tee shots and a 3 wood into a strong headwind can be a frustrating shot as it typically goes a bit higher so nowhere. Our 9th is about 170-180 yard carry from medal tees and faced with a strong wind into the face it can be a nervy shot with 3 wood.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

I didn't have a driver for my first 3 years of playing and used a strong 13* 3w to great effect, I think that's why I like my mini-driver so much and my 4w off the deck is my go-to club, the driver can be very temperamental at times although my shaft is cut down to a 3w length and that helps, sometimes &#128540;


----------



## Capella (Aug 12, 2016)

I am a lot less confident hitting my 3wood off the tee than my driver, mostly because the head and clubface look so much smaller. It's mostly a psychological effect, though, I guess the size of the actual area on the club face that will produce half way decent shots is not that different on both clubs. And on the rare occasions that I do hit my 3wood off the tees it goes almost as far as my driver but with a much higher and staighter ballflight.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2016)

I've won many a Comp using a 4 wood from the tee because the driver was misbehaving.
Hit driver on 3, 4 and 7 yesterday and put myself in trouble so switched to the 4 wood from then and the ship steadied.
Our last 3 holes are long so a driver is needed. Reluctantly pulled the driver out and hit 3 corkers....go figure..

But I've gone months without using a driver if I don't feel comfy with it.
It's all about keeping it playable..


----------



## Matty6 (Aug 12, 2016)

hovis said:



			I hit my driver straighter than my 3 wood.   Is that just me?
		
Click to expand...

Same for me too.


----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2016)

hovis said:



			I hit my driver straighter than my 3 wood.   Is that just me?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah always been true for me. Mad isn't it.

I even tried again this year with a new 15 degree Ti adams 3 wood, nackers with it, went in shed. Think it is probably to do with the smaller head maybe.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 12, 2016)

Dannyj1984 said:



			My friend has a Cobra fly z which is adjustable fro 13-16 and I saw its available for Â£99.
		
Click to expand...

Got the Cobra Fly Z 3 wood myself mate. Probably the best club i've owned.

Rarely miss the fairway with it and not too far behind my driver at the moment in terms of distance. A few holes at our place require placement rather than length so been using it more recently.

Couldn't recommend it enough! :thup:


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 12, 2016)

A few years ago I did this. Couldn't hit driver so went with the callaway 3 wood I had. It improved my game, but as time went on and my swing progressed I was able to hit driver. Had a couple drivers that were not very forgiving but now that I've found my Titleist it is the best driver I have ever had. I'm happy to hit driver on every hole possible. There are a couple holes where 3 wood would come in handy at my place but since I currently don't have that option I just hit driver. 

Work on your driver it will come over time.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 12, 2016)

If I have to use my 3 wood on a long par 3 I'm fine with it.
If I try to hit it for "safety" on a par 4 or 5, forget it.
I'd rather choke down on my driver and keep it under 275 but straight.


----------

